# Anyone use Natural Instincts/other demi-permanent dyes?



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2007)

I want to dye my mediumish brown hair darker brown and I wanted to try a demi-permanent dye since I've never dyed my hair before. Has anyone tried natural instincts or have another one to recommend?





This is my natural color, and I'm thinking about the Roasted chestnut, warm dark brown. What do you think?

****UPDATE****

I did it last night and I think it turned out pretty good. Not a huge difference but I like it!


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes natural instincts is the only store brand I use


----------



## jessimau (Feb 6, 2007)

I use Natural Instincts and I love it. It doesn't seem to damage my hair, even though I use it to lighten (you have to leave it on forever for it to do that) and I've gotten compliments from hair stylists on the reflectance/shininess it gives my hair.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 7, 2007)

I used Natural Instincts in a red shade, and it was very nice. My hair was very shiny, and didn't feel damaged at all. The colour didn't last very long, but it was red, and red doesn't ever last very long, LOL. With a darker brown shade I think you'd have better staying power than I had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Feb 7, 2007)

I used to use L'Oreal Color Spa.. It's semi-permanent just like Natural instincts, but I liked their colors better. What you have to keep in mind about semi-perm dies is that they will *not *lighten your hair, they can only darken it. Therefore, the *intensity *of whatever other color you want to add to your current hair color will be darkened by your natural hair color. Imagine overlaying your current hair color with another color. That's how semi-perm dies work.

You said that you want to darken your hair, and I think that can be done with the semi-perm dies. But I wouldn't count on the warm undertones to show up much. I think you can expect a very very slight change in color. That said, you can always experiment. The semi-perm dies look very natural on the hair and when they fade and the roots show its still very natural.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the info girls! I looked into the L'Oreal ColorSpa too, but I didn't see it at CVS. Plus they didn't have the shade of Natural Instincts that I wanted. Well if I can find it I'm going to try it, and I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

i love clairol natural instincts! it hasn't damaged my hair at all. i just wish the color lasted a bit longer!


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 7, 2007)

yes, make sure you leave it in for the appropriate time. The box may say 15min, but leave it on for 25 just so them you get even colour. Not to worry color stops working after a while so its not possible to turn your hair a crazy colour. Jut to let you know it says 12 to 24 shampoos, but the dartkers can last longer. If you truly absolutely hate the colour dishwashing soap of dandruff shampoo help get rid of it a lot quicker. But before you decide if you love it or hate it let yourself get used to it. Send me a pic i'd like to see the outcome. I deal with haircolour all day so I can be a true judge on how it looks.

*Loreal colorspa is another semi permanent dye. we don't have this here in canada anymore. Walmart might, but again they are american owned. Natural insticts is a good choice. If you really love the dark shade. Try a permanent long lasting one next time.

loreal excellence, clairol limage, clairol hydrience etc.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 8, 2007)

Updated my original post! thanks for the help girls!


----------

